# Snowblower covers?



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Anybody have a recommendation on a brand? Looked at the OEM Toro cover at $120 ($145 with taxes)...looked like quality but who knows. 

Looked at some generic covers and reviews wern't good...thin...ripped etc.
*For those that use covers...what do you use?*

I have to keep the blower down by the house when I see a big storm coming and would like to keep it covered. Have been using a cheap blue tarp but that's a royal pain.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

that one is personal choice, oem fit nice and many sell a universal. 
a heavier grade lasts a lite not,yet nothing left to sit for long covered invites mice to make homes and chew up,


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I have to store this outside so I also put a 4x6 tarp on it in the summer. $48 I think










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i just use a $10 tarp. it isn't a Lamborghini!


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

rwh963 said:


> i just use a $10 tarp. it isn't a Lamborghini!


To some of us they are...my Lambo can't move snow. :grin:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I built a garage in the back of my property, … but even if no garage, I would recommend at least building some type of protection out of weather and mice … would be well worth it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It's not a snowblower, but my tractor lived under the deck for years, with a tarp over it. It seemed to do fine. $145 strikes me rather steep for a cover, if it were me, I'd probably start with a heavy tarp, or maybe a universal cover? 

I have a grill cover by Classic Accessories. They've been good with warranty coverage for fabric issues. This one has a 4 year warranty. 
https://www.amazon.com/Classic-Accessories-StormPro-RainProof-Heavy-Duty/dp/B07KWWSPJ2/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=universal+snowblower+cover&qid=1583108928&sr=8-6


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a snowblower cover, then under that a blanket, covering the unit with PJs.

What will they think of next? Oh yea, a bed warmer for your snowblower.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

rwh963 said:


> i just use a $10 tarp. it isn't a Lamborghini!


Blew some snow this morning and my traction cable snapped...I'm thinking I strained it when i tied the tarp on the machine too tight...my $10 tarp will now cost $36 for the cable...live and learn.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

barney said:


> Blew some snow this morning and my traction cable snapped...I'm thinking I strained it when i tied the tarp on the machine too tight...my $10 tarp will now cost $36 for the cable...live and learn.


don't blame the tarp! human error...


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

has anyone tried a shelter logic shed in a box?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

87powershiftx2 said:


> has anyone tried a shelter logic shed in a box?


Yes; I have an older Quonset style unit - it lasted well for about 15 years, but now needs to have the covering replaced. I put a temporary grey tarp over it with 4 bungee cords holding it on both sides until I get around to ordering another one. 

Sam's Club has the 10'x10' peaked roof unit right now for under $130. I have one of their wood rack covers and it is VERY rugged as well.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

The 10X10 shelterlogic is a good unit. I put heavy duty pallets down with plywood on top for a floor/foundation. If you go bigger than 10X10, the frame won’t hold the snow load. You have to buy the square steel frame model in 10X20 (or larger) to handle the snow load. Anchor the frame to the pallet floor and it won’t get wind damaged.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm using a spare bike cover from Dowco, parked in garage and always covered now....since its still brand new....
Dowco makes waterproof bike covers for different size, makes of M/C.....coversmy Ariens perfectly.....post pixs later for yah..


----------



## jkp (Dec 15, 2019)

*snow blower cover*

Just picked up my new snow blower cover- Home Depot online, $15.24 plus tax. No shipping charge, had it shipped to my local HD store . Bought it to cover my Toro single stage, and it fits fine. Box says it fits most 2 stage- that I am not sure . Elastic hem, holds to machine. Material feels sturdy enough.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

While shopping, I found a 5 foot bbq cover on clearance for $20. I had intended to to use it to replace a disintegrating 15yr old cover on my "Q". But that same weekend I ran across a low priced 5/21 blower and couldn't resist it. Having no storage room, only a roofed spot on my deck, parked it there and found the cover to be an almost a perfect fit.


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm just curious, for the members here that list owning 4 or 5 or 6 or more snowblowers, are they needing 4 or 5 or 6 or more covers?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

MrSnowBlow said:


> I'm just curious, for the members here that list owning 4 or 5 or 6 or more snowblowers, are they needing 4 or 5 or 6 or more covers?


I have one Greenworks single stage on the upper deck that has a cover. All the others live in the garage or the ShelterLogic.


----------



## stealthninja (Feb 14, 2020)

I have had the ShelterLogic 8x8x12 dome style shelter now for 5 years. UV has taken it's toll on the vinyl fabric cover. I have thrown a canvas tarp over it to get me through the winter. The ends are now letting go. I am off to Harbor Freight for a large tarp as a quick remedy. Need to keep my treasures inside out of the harsh elements!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

FWIW I never use tarps to cover any OPE unless the machine can have plenty of air moving all around it. Moisture comes up from the ground and can get things pretty rusty in humid climates. I have been fortunate that wherever we lived there has always been a building to store OPE. if there wasn't one I would build one. Heck even a few covered pallets can provide protection.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

micah68kj said:


> FWIW I never use tarps to cover any OPE unless the machine can have plenty of air moving all around it. Moisture comes up from the ground and can get things pretty rusty in humid climates. I have been fortunate that wherever we lived there has always been a building to store OPE. if there wasn't one I would build one. Heck even a few covered pallets can provide protection.


I was getting ready to say the same thing...Good thing I went to the last page before I started to type.





Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

tabora said:


> I have one Greenworks single stage on the upper deck that has a cover. All the others live in the garage or the ShelterLogic.


Mine isn't a Greenworks. But I do the same as Tab does. In garage gets no cover. Outside gets a cover


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd like to add to this discussion by talking about durability. 

My gas grill and firepit covers sit outside; exposed. They're years old.

To prevent damage from the sun (which is far worse than snow or rain) I use 303 UV protectant. If you can prevent damage from the sun, your cover will last for years. 

(I also use 303 on my car's wiper blades. Think this is their sixth year, still solf and pliable like new).


----------

